

Show HN: We just open sourced our Scrum planning poker cards - masylum
https://redbooth.com/blog/scrum-planning-poker-cards

======
bbcbasic
Yak Shaving - I like that you have a word for the concept of a simple task
that can break down into lots of complex things.

Where I work we do low and high estimates (in hours, no scrum) but there is no
way to express "this may take 1 hour but if the system is horribly enough
designed in that area it may take 1 month" \- in which case perhaps we should
decide if it is worth it.

------
excsm
I especially enjoyed the Brownie card. Had my fair helpings to those cards...

------
excsm
Wow. Those are so awesome. WANT!!!

------
csaura
really cool! I will have mine!

